
Women Charge Past Men in U.S. Job Market as Economy Lumbers On - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-16/women-charge-past-men-in-u-s-job-market-as-economy-lumbers-on
======
201708throw
Unspoken sexism...

